# Silver and Gold



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hit some unmentionable water in Northern Michigan the last couple weeks, and had some consistent fishing. The periodic rain showers and cold nights have fish on the move. Bags and bobbers have taken all my fish lately. Kings, cohos, browns and steelhead; gotta love fall!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sweet browns man


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice browns!!! Cool looking fish

Keep on um


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

nice work on the chrome AS,very nice fish.like how ya block out the background thats brilliant.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool pics


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You did better than I did. I guess that I will have to raid the freezer if I want a fish dinner


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice job AS.. those sure are some pretty fish!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome work on the fish and the photos.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks guys. I didn't get much interest on a variety of sticks and spoons, although I did have a nice male take a couple swipes at a 1/2oz gold/orange half and half KO. So I tried fresh salmon bags and finally got a few to go. Conditions were pretty decent too....


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

On a bad day you'll tell the names of the holes, on a good day you'll name the river. Today, I went bowling


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Bad day on the water?, I'm pissed that gas keep going up again myself...
AS beat ya up bad last week didn't he? Ya he does that to alot of dudes...Nothing new. 

Word of advice, Don't fish around AS!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Forget all the nay-saying, John. Nice fish, and keep posting reports with pics. Blur the backgrounds, so others can't simply pinpoint your spots with little or no effort. Keep fishing, because I know that is your strongest passion - as it is with many of us. 

Hopefully we can cross lines before too long. Next week?


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

forget the fish..... check out that moustache!!! much respect!!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

^ HAHA

BRO, These spots are everyones, you need to share them with everyone.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Ph***, where do I start? My reports are posted to break up the boringness that has become this site. A thousand of the same newb questions, people talking about snaggers, people whining about people, people complaining about everything...it's nice to see some action. I don't care if you like them or not; you're not anything to brag about yourself. There are a fair amount of members that really enjoy my posts, so I put them up at times. This was my second report since July, damn bragger. I'm a fishead, that's my absolute PASSION. I come here to talk, walk, look at fish. Why did you sign up, just to sound like a woman?

Sometimes, I even put reports up just because I can always get something to go...if ya catch me drift. Settle down and go get laid, catch a chromer, bang your head against the wall, whatever you gotta do. You say there's too many dudes on the rivers and are all panty bunched over it. I'd be pissed too if I encountered someone like yourself on the river and would totally blame it on the internet, because we all know, no one fished until this was created. I guess I'll stop actually having fun when I fish, and just try to act so damn cool like most of the guys around here....






Fishndude said:


> Hopefully we can cross lines before too long. Next week?


I actually meant to hit you up about that a couple days ago, got sidetracked. I'll bring you a bag of fresh loose brown if you want...




Wall I Chasr said:


> I almost forgot. AS. Those pics are great. Would love to see more ! What size bags are you using ?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I got them on nickel-sized salmon bags. They had no real interest in any artificials, so that was my last resort. Small bobber, tiny shot and just let it sit out like you would on harbor patrol for kings.


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Ph***, where do I start? My reports are posted to break up the boringness that has become this site. A thousand of the same newb questions, people talking about snaggers, people whining about people, people complaining about everything...it's nice to see some action. I don't care if you like them or not; you're not anything to brag about yourself. There are a fair amount of members that really enjoy my posts, so I put them up at times. This was my second report since July, damn bragger. I'm a fishead, that's my absolute PASSION. I come here to talk, walk, look at fish. Why did you sign up, just to sound like a woman?
> 
> Sometimes, I even put reports up just because I can always get something to go...if ya catch me drift. Settle down and go get laid, catch a chromer, bang your head against the wall, whatever you gotta do. You say there's too many dudes on the rivers and are all panty bunched over it. I'd be pissed too if I encountered someone like yourself on the river and would totally blame it on the internet, because we all know, no one fished until this was created.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! AS . I am glad you are sharing info. Good Luck on your next adventure !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I just like seeing fish porn..


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice post and nice work man!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Some more porn...































Are these big enough? Yes I'm bragging lol. Back to what this topic is about. Awesome fish bud. There is nothing I enjoy more then witnessing and helping in others success on the water. Great job and please share again. Don't let the bashers put you down. My best guess would be, you caught better fish. Keep it up! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Ph***, where do I start? My reports are posted to break up the boringness that has become this site. A thousand of the same newb questions, people talking about snaggers, people whining about people, people complaining about everything...it's nice to see some action. I don't care if you like them or not; you're not anything to brag about yourself. There are a fair amount of members that really enjoy my posts, so I put them up at times. This was my second report since July, damn bragger. I'm a fishead, that's my absolute PASSION. I come here to talk, walk, look at fish. Why did you sign up, just to sound like a woman?
> 
> Sometimes, I even put reports up just because I can always get something to go...if ya catch me drift. Settle down and go get laid, catch a chromer, bang your head against the wall, whatever you gotta do. You say there's too many dudes on the rivers and are all panty bunched over it. I'd be pissed too if I encountered someone like yourself on the river and would totally blame it on the internet, because we all know, no one fished until this was created. I guess I'll stop actually having fun when I fish, and just try to act so damn cool like most of the guys around here....
> .


Good post and nice brownies! Brown trout have to be the coolest looking fish that swim in the our lakes and rivers. I never caught a loose egg brown before so I took your advice and the advice of another very knowledgeable fisherman on those loose brownie eggs I got and they look great and held up to being frozen and thawed.

People gotta understand the point of view of guys who have been on this site for a very long time. It wasn't until last year I did a search on something and realized the same topics have been getting beaten to death for nearly a decade. It has to get boring for them and who doesn't like fish pictures? Yes I have beaten many topics myself and then realized a lot of it has already been said previously by other members...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Thank you to the Mod that took the time to address the BS and clean up A-S's thread.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for porn as

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wall I Chasr (Feb 15, 2012)

@ AS, I have a feeling that I might have contributed to your thread being blown up. If I did I am truly sorry ! I like to fish the PM and Big M and haven't had much luck drifting spawn. That's why I asked about your methods. There are a lot of people not willing to put in the effort like you do. I will refrain from responding to the negative posters on your threads in the future. Good luck !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

No comment on the mustache I see? Next time blur that thing out... lol


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Sorry guys! I was one of the guys that started on that guy. Jon is a good friend of mine and I don't appreciate guys ripping into a friend. Gotta stick up for your bros


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

stelmon said:


> Sorry guys! I was one of the guys that started on that guy. Jon is a good friend of mine and I don't appreciate guys ripping into a friend. Gotta stick up for your bros


Right on bro! None of you guys, Wall I Chasr included, did anything to derail or take away from this thread. If anything, maybe people will relax and not worry about catching flack. If you do, fire right back....



Roger That said:


> No comment on the mustache I see? Next time blur that thing out... lol


It was actually a Joe Dirt-like goatee/scruff combo; I'm not an even facial hair grower...so to speak, lol :lol:


----------

